# Berwald - Piano Quintet No. 1



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

These days Berwald's Piano Quintet No. 1 becomes one of my favorite piano quintets. It's simply beautiful.

Anyone agrees with me?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

What recording are you listening to? I remember his trios as often fresh, like the symphonies.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I enjoy Berwald's Piano Quintet No. 1, but I like his Piano Quintet No. 2 somewhat better. I have not heard the first quintet in some time so maybe I should listen again.


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

joen_cph said:


> What recording are you listening to? I remember his trios as often fresh, like the symphonies.


This one.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

^^^
Ok, I´ve only got an old decca LP, will give it a listen.


----------

